# Excusarse (no disculparse)



## Dubhe

Hola a todos.
Excusarse, además de "disculparse" puede significar "no querer hacer algo", "evitar de hacer algo". Pero como puedo traducirlo en italiano?
La frase que tengo que traducir es la siguiente:
"Después de tanto tiempo continúa ejerciendo un irrefrenable poder sobre mí" ¿Irrefrenable? Solté un puñetazo sobre la mesa. Esta vez *me excusaré*. Mis deberes profesionales me impiden distraer el tiempo en cuestiones ajenas. No se trata, por otra parte, de un excusa, sino de una realidad".

Entonces, esta persona no quiere hacer lo que esta otra persona le pide en una misiva.
He entendido el sentido general pero no sé cómo traducirlo en Italiano. "Questa volta non voglio" no me parece adecuado.


----------



## Agró

Mi giustificherò/scapolerò (?).


----------



## ursu-lab

Dubhe said:


> Hola a todos.
> Excusarse, además de "disculparse" puede significar "no querer hacer algo", "evitar de hacer algo". Pero como puedo traducirlo en italiano?
> La frase que tengo que traducir es la siguiente:
> "Después de tanto tiempo continúa ejerciendo un irrefrenable poder sobre mí" ¿Irrefrenable? Solté un puñetazo sobre la mesa. Esta vez *me excusaré*. Mis deberes profesionales me impiden distraer el tiempo en cuestiones ajenas. No se trata, por otra parte, de un excusa, sino de una realidad".
> 
> Entonces, esta persona no quiere hacer lo que esta otra persona le pide en una misiva.
> He entendido el sentido general pero no sé cómo traducirlo en Italiano. "Questa volta non voglio" no me parece adecuado.



Sarebbe sottrarsi da /eludere un obbligo o simili (dispensare se il verbo è transitivo ma non è questo il caso.

Io cambierei con altre espressioni che rendano comunque quel significato.

Questa volta non ci sto / non ci casco / mi rifiuto.


----------



## 0scar

También ´_questa_ _volta_ _faro a meno´_, pero yo diría_ ´mi scusero´._


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Mi giustificherò/scapolerò (?).


 
Scapolare (liberar dal cappio)= escabullir.


----------



## Agró

gatogab said:


> Scapolare (liberar dal cappio)= escabullir.


Pues eso, lo que aquí diríamos "escaquearse". ¿Valdría?


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Pues eso, lo que aquí diríamos "escaquearse". ¿Valdría?


 Pero sin tanto pifostio.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Scapolare" non si usa tanto (Parlo in generale, ma immagino che andrà a zone). Nel senso di "schivare un obbligo" si usa di più "scantonare".

    Definizione
_v.  intr_. [_io scantóno ecc_. ; aus. _avere_] 
*1*  girare rapidamente dietro l'angolo di un edificio, di un corridoio e  sim., spec. per evitare qualcuno; per estens., svignarsela, allontanarsi  alla chetichella: _mi vide e scantonò_ 
*2* (_fig_.)  sottrarsi a una responsabilità, a un compito; eludere una difficoltà: _quando  si presenta un problema delicato, lui scantona!

_Rispetto a "escaquearse", non capisco:



gatogab said:


> Pero sin tanto pifostio.



"Escaquearse" significa "scantonare": dov'è il "pifostio"?

RAE
*3.     * prnl. coloq. Eludir una tarea u obligación en común.

PS: se vuoi mantenere la parola "scusa", che si ripete anche dopo, puoi usare "trovare (addurre) una scusa".


----------



## Agró

ursu-lab said:


> Rispetto a "escaquearse", non capisco:
> 
> "Escaquearse" significa "scantonare": dov'è il "pifostio"?


Esto es una alusión a otro hilo, "Casino, baccano", donde se ha desatado un auténtico... casino. No te lo pierdas.


----------



## ursu-lab

Agró said:


> Esto es una alusión a otro hilo, "Casino, baccano", donde se ha desatado un auténtico... casino. No te lo pierdas.



Acabo de verlo


----------



## Blechi

"Questa volta _svicolo_" ¿es de tu gusto?


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Esto es una alusión a otro hilo, "Casino, baccano", donde se ha desatado un auténtico... casino. No te lo pierdas.


----------



## Dubhe

Gracias como siempre a todos. Al final he elegido "troverò una scusa"


----------



## gatogab

Dubhe said:


> Gracias como siempre a todos. Al final he elegido "troverò una scusa"


*



Excusarse (no disculparse)

Click to expand...

**"troverò una scusa"* ¿no quiere decir _'encontraré una disculpa'_?


----------



## ursu-lab

Dubhe said:


> Hola a todos.
> Esta vez *me  excusaré*. [...] No se trata, por otra parte, de un *excusa*, sino de  una realidad".






gatogab said:


> *"troverò una scusa"*  ¿no quiere decir _'encontraré una disculpa'_?



"Trovare una scusa" vuol dire: trovare un pretesto o una giustificazione per evitare di fare qualcosa che non si ha voglia di fare, e cioè "escaquearse con una excusa".

*Garzanti (sinonimi di "scusa")
2* _Sin._ scusante, *giustificazione*, attenuante
*3* _Sin._ storia; *pretesto*.

DRAE
*excusa*
*2.     * f. Motivo o pretexto que se invoca para eludir una  obligación o disculpar una omisión.


----------



## Massimo_m

A Cagliari, nel gergo scolastico s'usa dire "professore, vorrei scusarmi" oppure dire ai compagni "domani mi scuso", o simili, per intendere che si vuol evitare un'interrogazione, propinando all'insegnante una giustificazione più o meno veritiera. E' sufficiente il verbo riflessivo "scusarsi", senza ulteriori specificazioni, per rendere il concetto.
Con quest'accezione, almeno in Sardegna sarebbe perfettamente comprensibile (anche se avrebbe un tono molto colloquiale) la traduzione letterale di "Esta vez me excusaré" con "Questa volta mi scuserò".
Non so però se anche in altre parti d'Italia esiste quest'uso gergale.


----------

